# confused by forecast all year? The weather network



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok here is the forecast for this week. They are calling for sunny days and some days with chance of flurries with low POP's but they are calling for lots of snow all of those days. All month there has been lots of days with sun and zero pop and 5 -10 cms expected. I cannot figure out what they are forecasting sun or snow? Are they claiming its going to snow during the nights on those days or are the totals for snow a glitch? I have been watching and recording all year and they are so innacurate that I can't even figure out what they are trying to forecast here?
By the way the weather network is polar opposite to enviornment canada . Enviornment Canada has nothing until Wednesday(periods of snow)

If anyone has a clue thanks.


Long Term Forecast Updated: Saturday, December 27, 2008, 14:00 CST
Monday
Dec. 29 Tuesday
Dec. 30 Wednesday
Dec. 31 Thursday
Jan. 1 Friday
Jan. 2 Saturday
Jan. 3 

Cloudy periods A few flurries A few flurries A few flurries Variable cloudiness Cloudy periods 
P.O.P. 10% 40% 40% 40% 20% 20% 
High -13°C -12°C -16°C -14°C -25°C -9°C 
Low -19°C -26°C -29°C -23°C -37°C -28°C 
Wind SE 10 km/h NW 25 km/h SE 20 km/h NW 35 km/h NW 25 km/h SE 20 km/h 
24-Hr Snow 5-10 cm close to 1 cm 5-10 cm 5-10 cm - 1-3 cm


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Its just a computer based forcast, everytime a new model run comes out the forcast changes! 5-7 day forcast are always changing! You would think with all the weather tech improvements we would have a better idea, its all just a crap shoot!


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Yes I understand its changing all the time but I don't understand why they are calling for sun with 10 cms?
Go to the weathernetwork and look at forecast for Estevan Saskatchewan right now. They are calling for sunny days ahead with 5-10 cms everyday. Like WTF, which is it? Sun or snow?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The way I understand it is the picture is for the daytime and the snow is for the 24 hour period. That might be overnight snow. I try not to look to far in advance.


----------

